# A tilapia and a gar



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Was down at my place enjoying a cold one a couple of weeks ago, and shot these off the bank. Been meaning to post a pic, but been swamped with work. Been seeing more and more tilapia since the weathers been warming up


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice pic. The property looks very nice as well.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks panch0


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

What kinda bow set up are you using? I have been thinking of getting into bow fishing.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like a recurve bow.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes. I was wondering if it is the same one I saw at Academy a while back.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is bow fishing allowed in State Parks?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, but don't be walking around with them you know. Especially Martin Creek, I hear.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's most likely a PSE Kingfisher w/ an AMS retriever. All Aluminum riser w/ composite limbs.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it is a pse kingfisher with an ams retriever. Which I personally like and dislike. But more like. The only thing I dislike about it is that when you are reeling in, it doesnt have the power that say a muzzy does. And it tends to slip. The plus side is that you dont have to push a button. And for those of you that know, you can really **** yourself if you forget to push that button. Its a pretty simple rig I got, but it gets the job done.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

